# WTF does B-12 shots do?



## Cane (Jan 22, 2009)

A friend just got a B-12 shot but he never exhibits fatigue, is there another reason for him taking B-12 shots?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2009)

I took it for more energy...I took this almost 20 years and back then they told me they used to give it to drunks to boost up their immune system.


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 22, 2009)

Energy, and I thought it was suposed to increase appetite as well


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2009)

The headline is a joke, bb's have been using this for years.




*B12 Shots: the Newest Energy Booster*


by Liane Schmidt, Feb 21, 2007
Vitamin B12 shots for weight loss, healthy skin, reducing stress, energy boosters, and so much more.

I have just recently been introduced to B12 shots; shots that are apparently becoming more and more popular these days with actors, politicians and people on the go opting for them over lattes and cappuccinos. I myself have started to get a weekly shot. Yesterday was the third week for me so far.

My doctor told me that they are great stress reducers, skin enhancers, energy boosters, as well as having many other beneficial health factors. They are quick and painless. I stress painless because I have an extremely strong aversion to pain and needles and was completely surprised at how I hardly felt a thing.

Though I never thought I would spend $25 a pop on a single vitamin supplement, I have always believed that my health is worth every expense in the world.

B12 Shots Specialists | Vitamin B 12 Weight Loss & Energy Shot Supplements & Information
*Are Vitamin B12 Shots For You?*

Want to lose weight fast? Wtih all the different types of weight loss supplements on the market today, it's hard decide what method of weight loss is right for you. Have you tried dieting, diet pills, herbal supplements or other dietary methods with little success? If so but you have not tried B12 shots or the Acai Berry this may be the perfect opportunity for you to lose the weight you don't want fast and have more energy than ever before!


B12 Information:
B12 injections are meant to assist in the reversal of vitamin B12 deficiency. In order to receive B12 and/or syringes we recommend you consult your physician for purchase and instruction on how to safely perform the injection. Vitamin B12 is proven to affect the following areas:

Increases energy levels and mental work capacity.
Increases concentration and memory function.
Decreases irritability and depression.
Speeds up metabolism and increases weight loss.
If you're considering vitamin B 12 shots, also known as lipotropic injections, please consult your local physician for the properly prescribed dosage.

B12 Shots - Injections and Information on Supplements
*Stop Paying a Doctor for B12!*


Find out why celebrities like Madonna and Justin Timberlake and athletes like Cy Young Winner Roger Clemens get B12 Injections to improve their performance! Whether you're looking for Vitamin B12 shots, supplements, or advice on injections, then you've come to the right place. Health practitioners have known for years that Vitamins are essential for energy, weight loss, and disease prevention. These vitamins can be delivered sublingually (under the tongue), in pill form, as part of a beverage, or injected. While B12 injections (also called Lipotropic Injections) are not for everyone, there are people who need the immediate effects of an injection, whether it is because of a dietary deficiency or to treat pernicious anemia. Some people use it as a fat burner, as part of an exercise regimen.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, now it's being marketed as the next celebraty wonder cure for losing weight, it used to be cheap, now I guess these people are going to jack the price up.


----------



## dillow93 (Jan 22, 2009)

roger clemens claimed he used the shots for joint pain


----------



## egodog48 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder how many people actually do use injectible B12


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 22, 2009)

i have a few friends who have done it themselves


----------



## Cane (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where to purchase a bottle of B-12?


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get it at the local feed store. Don't know if it is the same. It should be though. I used it on my roping calves in high school


----------



## trener (Jan 23, 2009)

i am taking b12 for 10 years, it boost my energy


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2009)

I stick myself with a half a cc of B-12 every few weeks. A 10cc amp costs about six bucks - so that's 20 shots for $6, or 30 cents a shot. I just pin a delt with a short insulin needle. Both are OTC in Canada at any pharmacy. 

If you don't need it you just pee it out.

If you needed it, do you ever feel better the next day!


----------



## Cane (Jan 23, 2009)

Are there any supplement stores that sell bottles of B-12?

Are some brands better than others?

What guage needles are the most effective?

thanks,
cane


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2009)

Just go to the drugstore. Supp stores don't sell injectables.
The brands of cyanocobalimin are all the same.
Slin pins work fine.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 23, 2009)

http://store.cemproducts.com/b12.html


----------



## Cane (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2009)

I get B-12 shots when I go to the doctor, I also take a B complex capsule every other day.  Sometimes the shot gives me a little boost and sometimes I feel no difference...


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 24, 2009)

is the shot any better than the kind of b12 in a "5 hour energy" or similar b12 rich over the counter energy shot?


----------



## Built (Jan 24, 2009)

B-12 can be hard to absorb orally for some. An IM shot bypasses this problem. You can get sublingual B-12 also.


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry I have been researching and was unable to find basic guidelines on dosage and how often to administer these.

Is it once a week? And how much?


----------

